# Snow plowing subs needed in around Baltimore, MD



## frostypaws1221 (Jan 11, 2010)

We are looking for experienced, reliable, and available snow plowing sub-contractors commercial work for this upcoming season. Must be insured and have your own equipment. If interested, please call Geri at 443-278-0995 or email me at [email protected] Please include info about you and your commercial experience. Thank you!


----------

